# [SOLVED] Acer laptop won't turn on



## shooglesup (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right forum but here goes.
Our laptop (Acer Aspire 5520 series) was left and went into 'sleep' mode. The usual 'hit ESC' didn't work; holding down the power on button only made it go into a cycle of clicking on and off continually. Nothing seemed to work so pulled the battery out and put it back and still the same thing! All it does is click on and off and the power button light follows the clicks. HELP!
Thanks KJ


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## shooglesup (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

Thanks for the suggestion. However that didn't seem to solve it. Tried holding down the power button for 30-45 secs, insert the battery and it still went into the on/off cycle. No change. Must be something else. Sounds serious, thanks for your input. KJ


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

If you are comfortable disassembling a laptop you can try the steps in the thread below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

*Aspire 5520 Service Guide*


----------



## shooglesup (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

I did the whole disassembly thing. Remove battery, cover off Hard Drive, removed it, reseated the RAM. With that cover off lifted the fan and cleaned out some dust. Even tried to start after removing both Hard Drive and DVD drive. Still clicks on/off...etc. Looks like not getting past the Power On Test - Power supply problem, maybe?? I guess I should at least be able to plug the Hard drive into another computer and retrieve all that's on it (I hope). Thanks y'all.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

Issue could be motherboard if still getting the same symptoms with all components removed.

Did you re-seat the CPU?

You can connect the hard drive to another PC or connect to a adapter or external enclosure.


----------



## fortuna (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

this might sound dumb.. what the heck. Did you try to replace your AC-adapter???


----------



## shooglesup (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

Thanks fortuna,
Not a bad question and yes we checked the adapter; also battery is up good too. Thanks anyway


----------



## shooglesup (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer laptop won't turn on*

Hi All,
Well, never did get the Acer to fire up but acquired a HDD docking device on eBay that we popped the HDD from it into and with the usb connection were able to access all the files on that drive. Maybe poke around the laptop later when time permits. Must be a power problem. Will mark this 'solved' for now. Thanks, KJ


----------

